# Decapeptyl and pregnancy



## mrsx (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi,
I'm about to take the decapeptyl injection tomorrow on day 23 of cycle to start down regulating for donoe egg ivf. There's a chance I could have conceived naturally as did 6 months ago but miscarried. Am just wondering if on the off chance that I am pregnant this month and take the injection, would it affect the pregnancy?
Thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Mrsx

Not recommend to use in pregnancy so make sure you aren't pregnant before injecting. I'd speak to your clinic for advice before you do anything.

Maz x


----------



## mrsx (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for reply mazv, 
It's very unlikely that I am pregnant at nearly 42, 3 months of clomid and a failed ivf!
But I suppose there's always a small chance, Murphy's law and all that!
If I wait til tomorrow, day 24 of my cycle, I have a regular 28 day cycle should an early response hpt should show if I am? That's my last day for taking the injection so I suppose it's really up to me then to make that call. There's always some dilemma in this process!!


----------

